
What You Should Know About the Impending Real Estate Downfall - bra-ket
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesrealestatecouncil/2017/10/03/history-repeats-itself-what-you-should-know-about-the-impending-real-estate-downfall/#7aa280841abb
======
prostoalex
Good points, but multifamily rentals rely on a number of variables when
calculating their model. Some rely on top-market rent and 80% occupancy. Some
assume below-market rare and 95% occupancy.

New construction units also tend to have lower maintenance costs than older
units, so op-ex for older multifamily will likely be higher per-unit, even in
cap-ex is low.

